# Microcar



## cruzun500 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well i was on ebay looking for a efficient car when i ran across the BMW Isetta 300 & 600 one of them said that BMW may bring back this car in 2010 could anyone enlighten me on this prospect.


----------



## Eurocar (Dec 8, 2005)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259007&highlight=isetta

See posting #14 for some info.


----------



## cruzun500 (Jun 27, 2006)

sweet that is the pic i had seen before thanx now can any body tell me where i can find a BMW Isetta in OK condition not so terrible where i have to fix constantly just to get it to run , but also not perfect where i have to stress about scratching it.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

cruzun500 said:


> sweet that is the pic i had seen before thanx now can any body tell me where i can find a BMW Isetta in OK condition not so terrible where i have to fix constantly just to get it to run , but also not perfect where i have to stress about scratching it.


They are out there, but expect to pay $10,000 for what you're talking about. I've been "involved" with 3 of them...no matter how good they are they require constant care. Think old motorcycle with 10 times the parts and things to go wrong.


----------

